# Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?



## donlotis (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

  meine besten Fangergebnisse auf Forellen in Flüssen und Seen habe ich eigentlich stets mit verschiedenen Spinnern erzielt.
  Nun würde ich es beim nächsten Mal gerne in der Ostsee auch auf Meerforelle ausprobieren. Nur kann man, wie jeder weiß, mit einem Spinner nicht so weit auswerfen wie mit einem entsprechendem Blinker/Wobbler.
  Kann man da vielleicht einen mittelgroßen Spinner hinter einen Sbirolino schalten und somit genug Wurfweite erzielen (wenn diese benötigt wird)? Evtl. hat das schon einmal einer ausprobiert und weiß, ob es da viel Getüddel gibt, trotz Schnurabbremsen/-strecken…

  Gruß donlotis


----------



## pohlk (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*

Moin donlotis.#h 

Also über diese Möglichkeit zu angeln, habe ich auch schonmal nachgedacht. Aber eher auf Dorsch.

Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Bloß ob auch ne MeFo auf diese Kombination geht, könnte man bezweifeln? |kopfkrat 

Eigentlich liest und hört man immer, dass man die Köder für Mefo recht fix durch's Wasser zieht und ob denn ne Trutte auf einen langsamen Köder geht #c .


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*

Ich habe schon mit Spinner Mefos gefangen. Generell denke ich, dass ein Spinner nicht besser fängt, als die herkömmlichen Köder.Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Spinner hinter dem Spiro besonders gut läuft. Da würde ich eher ein 10 oder 15 g  Blei vorschalten. An einen Spiro würde ich Fliege, Naturköder oder irgendein Gummiteil hängen.

Weite Würfe sind nicht das entscheidende. Ich fange die meisten Fische dicht unter Land. Da kann man auch einen Spinner benutzen. 

@ Pohlk

Die Mefos gehen sehr gut auf langsam geführte Köder. Ich fische meinen Stripper immer recht verhalten. Ausserdem würden die Trutten ansonsten auch nicht auf die langsam geführten Fliegen einsteigen. Die Köder müssen dazu natürlich einen lebhaften Gang im Wasser haben. Das mit der hohen Einholgeschwindigkeit liegt wohl daran, dass viele Mefo Köder eine recht hohe Geschwindigkeit benötigen, bevor sie richtig ins Laufen kommen.


----------



## Christian 78 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*

Hallo donlotis,

ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit schnell sinkenden Sbirolinos und Spinnern von Mepps bis Größe 2 gemacht. Ob dies allerdings fängiger als nen Blinker ist kann ich nicht sagen. Nur die Drillinge gegen etwas größere Qualitätsdrillinge der einschlägigen Firmen tauschen. Klappt auf jeden Fall wenn Forellen da sind.

MfG Christian


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*

Ein Spinner der für Mefos erprobt und sich gut werfen lässt ist noch der Lotto.
Mit dem geht´s auch ohne Sbiro oder Vorschaltblei.

Früher hab ich sehr gerne damit auf den flachen Riffen gefischt.


----------



## MefoProf (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ein Spinner der für Mefos erprobt und sich gut werfen lässt ist noch der Lotto.
> Mit dem geht´s auch ohne Sbiro oder Vorschaltblei.
> 
> Früher hab ich sehr gerne damit auf den flachen Riffen gefischt.


Und was nimmst du heute auf den flachen Riffen (ausser Fliege) ?


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle mit Sbirolino und Spinner?*

ich fisch seit 7 Jahren nur noch Fliege an der Küste. Macht mir einfach am meisten Spaß.

Hab aber vorher 10 Jahre lang Blech geworfen.


----------

